
React Native vs. Expo - tmoreton
http://useful.ly/blog/react-native-vs-expo/
======
finchisko
I'm react-native plugin developer, but still struggle to understand the value
proposition of Expo. Or maybe proposition is OK, but real life experience is
miles different. I think most projects very soon get to the point, where they
need to be ejected from Expo, because of need of external react-native plugin.

~~~
tmoreton
I see it more of a fast start to generate an MVP type of product because their
are certainly still flaws in expo but the whole idea of not worrying about
module updates breaking your app are huge. I personally use and like both but
for different situations

------
heshanfu
A nice collection of often useful examples done in React Native
[https://reactnativeexample.com/](https://reactnativeexample.com/)

